# Eclipse



## web9452 (Apr 19, 2020)

Eclipse ide can be changed to the c language thru the use of plugins. Has anyone ever installed a c version of eclipse on 64 bit hardware with BSD version 12 os.


----------



## Jose (Apr 19, 2020)

Yes, I installed the eclipse-cdt package recently, but haven't used it yet. I've been using vscode for C so far. There's a really annoying bug with Eclipse right now:





						238844 – www/webkit2-gtk3: 2.x.y is buggy and breaks eclipse with x>=28
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				




The workaround didn't work for me so far.


----------

